#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Тибетская книга мертвых с комм. Намкая Норбу

## Exenia

Здравствуйте!

Ищу книгу "Тибетская книга мертвых" (Перевод с тибетского на итальянский, введение и комментарий: Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче).

Если кто-то может подсказать, где эта книга есть в электронном виде или ее можно приобрести в бумажном - буду очень благодарна.

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Була

http://www.uddiyana.ru/zip/bardo_example.zip - тут

а вот сайт если что полазьте http://www.uddiyana.ru/books.htm

----------


## Exenia

Спасибо!  :Smilie: 

Но дело в том, что тираж этой книги давно распродан и в ближайшее время книгу не планируют переиздавать.  :Frown:  А на сайте издательства только первые 28 страниц.  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Сейчас перерабатывается Элио Гуариско и готовится к печати в 2011-м году

----------

Kit (19.11.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

> О сын благородного рода! Великий Славный Будда-Херука явится из собственного твоего *мозга* и предстанет пред тобою ясно и отчётливо, таким, каков он есть. Тело его винного цвета; три головы у него, шесть рук и четыре широко расставленные ноги.


Перевод с английского А. Блейз, В. Рынкевич

Смущает слово "мозг". У ННР также переведено?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Почему Вы считаете, что перевод с английского текста Фримантл и Трунгпы должен быть идентичен переводу ЧННР?

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

> Почему Вы считаете, что перевод с английского текста Фримантл и Трунгпы должен быть идентичен переводу ЧННР?


 Я не знаю. Т.е. Будда-Херука не проявляется в книге ЧННР?

У кого есть книга ЧННР, выпишите, пожалуйста,  этот фрагмент для сравнения.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Что непонятного в словах "готовится к печати в 2011-м году "?  :Smilie:  Может начать с календаря?  :Smilie: 

В книге он точно не проявляется.  :Smilie: ))))))))) Хотя с какой стороны посмотреть.

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

> В книге он точно не проявляется. ))))))))) Хотя с какой стороны посмотреть.


Ладна, всё в уме (даже книга), а ум пуст!

----------


## Salavat

Меня тоже интересует эта книга. Напишите пожалуйста , когда эта книга все-таки выйдет , и чем будет отличаться от предыдущего издания ?

----------


## Salavat

> Сейчас перерабатывается Элио Гуариско и готовится к печати в 2011-м году


 Напишите пожалуйста , в чем смысл переработки . В прошлых изданиях было что-то неправильно ?

----------

